# social media getting out of hand



## dockingtrade (7 Apr 2010)

I just looked at my facebook account as i havent for a while. And its all sending gifts, people doing stuff on farmville and this "checking in crap". John just checked in at X hotel, mary checked in at UCD etc. There's very few people actually saying anything. It think people are going to get sick of this and go back to the odlen times of message boards. 
Seriously though some people seem to be living thier lives through these sites to the neglect of all around them. Social sites have become unsociable!


----------



## VOR (7 Apr 2010)

I abhor the location based apps. You are right that they are taking over. And the next phase is the commercial side to it. Just you wait. Shopping centres will soon be giving points to people who "check in". Then the fun will start. It is a marketeers dream. 

The hide button is the only way to go.


----------



## Ciaraella (7 Apr 2010)

And even worse when out with someone who has an i phone they start updating their facebook with 'i'm in the pub' blah blah. I feel like screaming at them to live their life rather than updating everyone about it!


----------



## dockingtrade (7 Apr 2010)

VOR said:


> It is a marketeers dream.


 
I dont know about that, id say it could get messy "i chekced in here a 100 times wheres my frisbee" ... people just checking in for the hell of it.

Im not against socail media but theres a town call stop...check in!  
keep simple ie sociable


----------



## ivuernis (7 Apr 2010)

dockingtrade said:


> people doing stuff on farmville



You can easily remove all these app-derived postings from your news feed by clicking the "Hide" button to the right of the posting and blocking all items from that app polluting your news feed. I mainly use facebook and twitter for subscribing to news feeds of things I'm interested in, etc.


----------



## VOR (7 Apr 2010)

dockingtrade said:


> I dont know about that, id say it could get messy "i chekced in here a 100 times wheres my frisbee" ... people just checking in for the hell of it.



Geo-targetting is going to become a big deal. Its just like the way Dunnes and Tescos pay you reward points to find out your shopping habits. The marketing people will know your routine, where you shop, buy your coffee etc. etc. Back that up with your demographics and you have a powerful marketing tool. 

An article from last year illustrates the potential: http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/sep2009/tc20090927_138649.htm

God help us all!!!!


----------



## Complainer (7 Apr 2010)

dockingtrade said:


> I just looked at my facebook account as i havent for a while. And its all sending gifts, people doing stuff on farmville and this "checking in crap". John just checked in at X hotel, mary checked in at UCD etc. There's very few people actually saying anything. It think people are going to get sick of this and go back to the odlen times of message boards.


Don't shoot the messenger. The problem isn't Facebook. You just need some new friends.

And get to know how to use the Hide button.


----------



## dockingtrade (8 Apr 2010)

Complainer said:


> Don't shoot the messenger. The problem isn't Facebook. You just need some new friends.
> 
> And get to know how to use the Hide button.


 
Im just making an observation on what gets posted. the observation is that people are moving towards auto updates either where they are or games  they're playing and my poiny is its not very socialble. BTW have you an issue with me the last time you commented on a post of mine is "the irony was delicious" because i had too much time on my hands (this was in refernce to a joke)... i asked what u meant by that an u dindnt explain. Theres something kind want in someone where they would use a phrase like the irony is "delicious". Please explain what u mean by this.


----------



## Complainer (8 Apr 2010)

dockingtrade said:


> Im just making an observation on what gets posted. the observation is that people are moving towards auto updates either where they are or games  they're playing and my poiny is its not very socialble.


I agree with you that it's not very sociable, but the 'hide' button solves the problem instantly.



dockingtrade said:


> BTW have you an issue with me the last time you commented on a post of mine is "the irony was delicious" because i had too much time on my hands (this was in refernce to a joke)... i asked what u meant by that an u dindnt explain. Theres something kind want in someone where they would use a phrase like the irony is "delicious". Please explain what u mean by this.



That's some memory you have! No, I have no issue with you. I jumped to an incorrect conclusion in that thread, as I didn't realise that you weren't working at the time. No offence intended.


----------



## dockingtrade (8 Apr 2010)

Complainer said:


> That's some memory you have!


 
too much time to think with all the time on my hands 



Complainer said:


> No, I have no issue with you. I jumped to an incorrect conclusion in that thread, as I didn't realise that you weren't working at the time. No offence intended.


 
peace


----------



## DerKaiser (8 Apr 2010)

Complainer said:


> And get to know how to use the Hide button.


 
I've gotten to hiding almost everyone!

When you remove the streams of nonsense it becomes obvious that there's very little to be said on these sites that wouldn't be as convenient to say in a mail or over the phone


----------



## Complainer (8 Apr 2010)

DerKaiser said:


> I've gotten to hiding almost everyone!


I hide applications (Farmville etc) rather than people. 



DerKaiser said:


> When you remove the streams of nonsense it becomes obvious that there's very little to be said on these sites that wouldn't be as convenient to say in a mail or over the phone


I guess the big difference is the 'broadcast' nature of these tools. If I post an interesting link or a photo, anyone connected to me (who hasn't hidden me) will see it, and has the option of clicking the link or ignoring it.


----------



## gianni (9 Apr 2010)

dockingtrade said:


> ... and this "checking in crap". John just checked in at X hotel, mary checked in at UCD etc...




This site was very entertaining, while it lasted...


----------

